# RB25 standard exhaust manifold



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Evening all

I'm looking for a standard RB25 cast manifold (that the turbo bolts to). 

No cracks or breaks preferably. 

Would need to be posted to Bromley, South East London unless your reasonably local. 

Thanks 
Darren


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi



We have two in stock give us a call:thumbsup:.




Regards MGT









Crick said:


> Evening all
> 
> I'm looking for a standard RB25 cast manifold (that the turbo bolts to).
> 
> ...


----------

